

Worth Celebrating - _pius
http://brianbailey.me/worth-celebrating

======
fitandfunction
I agree with the sentiment.

In general, I think there's a large value to "not asking _anything_ of your
customer" from time to time.

Note that Brian's blurb did not mention a coupon, or a promotion, or any
insinuation of buying something _right now_. I think sales / marketing people
often send promotions thinking they're doing a favor for the recipient
("Here's $5 off!"), but really, they're just creating pressure to buy stuff.

Obviously, not every marketing message can be like this. But, a certain
portion of B2C messages should acknowledge / compliment / convey information,
and ask _nothing_ in return. After all, you don't constantly ask favors of
your real-world friends ... no reason to think it's different in commerce.

------
bproctor
It's a nice thought, but for me at least, marketing has ruined my trust in
businesses, and my initial reaction to this email would be "buzz off, if I
wanted to buy more of your stuff, I'd go to your site. Leave me alone."

I don't know how you would do this without it looking like marketing spam.

